# SW Ohio Gar



## Vin (Oct 7, 2014)

I’m looking to connect with some others who target gar in the LMR, GMR, and their tributaries. I’ve recently gotten into fly fishing for them and I’m looking for new spots to try. I know sharing specific fishing spots is typically frowned upon but I figure since they’re fairly common and most people don’t target them, it’s not a big issue. I’ve been having decent luck in the LMR near morrow, at the mouth of Todd Fork as well as a couple pools upstream on Todd Fork. I see them cruising around at the CC/LMR confluence sometimes but not in large enough numbers to be worth targeting. I have yet to get down beneath the dams on the GMR in the cinci area but I’ve heard they stack up thick in some spots. I know there are more in both the LMR and GMR as you get closer to the Ohio but I don’t know access points too well that far south so I’m hoping for someone else to chime in with some recommendations.


----------



## Opiedog (Jan 7, 2009)

Vin said:


> I’m looking to connect with some others who target gar in the LMR, GMR, and their tributaries. I’ve recently gotten into fly fishing for them and I’m looking for new spots to try. I know sharing specific fishing spots is typically frowned upon but I figure since they’re fairly common and most people don’t target them, it’s not a big issue. I’ve been having decent luck in the LMR near morrow, at the mouth of Todd Fork as well as a couple pools upstream on Todd Fork. I see them cruising around at the CC/LMR confluence sometimes but not in large enough numbers to be worth targeting. I have yet to get down beneath the dams on the GMR in the cinci area but I’ve heard they stack up thick in some spots. I know there are more in both the LMR and GMR as you get closer to the Ohio but I don’t know access points too well that far south so I’m hoping for someone else to chime in with some recommendations.


It's been a couple of years, but while kayaking I saw schools of them feeding on Ohio Brush Creek just upstream from the Brush Creek Camp Ground. You can put in at the camp ground for a fee. The camp ground is just east of Wrightsville where Brush creek meets the Ohio River. A bit of a drive but worth it.


----------



## Vin (Oct 7, 2014)

Opiedog said:


> It's been a couple of years, but while kayaking I saw schools of them feeding on Ohio Brush Creek just upstream from the Brush Creek Camp Ground. You can put in at the camp ground for a fee. The camp ground is just east of Wrightsville where Brush creek meets the Ohio River. A bit of a drive but worth it.


I've actually electrofished that stretch of Ohio Brush. There are indeed a lot of massive gar down there. Both longnose and quite a few shortnose. I'm hoping to find something a bit closer that's wadeable but I'm considering making a trip down there later this summer.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

The Lmr has been fishing well this season and I've mainly fished below Milford to the Armlander area depending on water levels.








The best fishing for me was in April/May but there's still numbers of good fish especially in that lower section.














In the Gmr the area near the confluence of the Whitewater is normally good in hot weather.







There's a ton of access at County parks on the lower Lmr and a yak really opens things up on the Gmr.
This hot weather will certainly move some fish around but they are the easiest fish in the river to locate.
If you're willing to hunt for fish check mouths of small tribs on the Ohio rv and often these spots produce the best numbers and larger fish for me.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

garhtr said:


> The Lmr has been fishing well this season and I've mainly fished below Milford to the Armlander area depending on water levels.
> View attachment 365305
> 
> The best fishing for me was in April/May but there's still numbers of good fish especially in that lower section.
> ...


If not fly fishing, what is the best presentation and lures to use with spinning tackle?


----------



## Vin (Oct 7, 2014)

slabseeker said:


> If not fly fishing, what is the best presentation and lures to use with spinning tackle?


Even on spinning tackle, I would still suggest using rope flies (you can buy them or look up how to make them online) with some weight so that you can get decent casting distance. Longnose gar anatomy does not lend itself to getting hooked in a traditional fashion. You can get them on your standard variety of baits (swimbaits, jigs, crankbaits, etc) but there is a significant amount of luck involved in getting a hook set



edit to add: if using rope flies, strongly consider using a heavy wire or flouro leader. If they bite you off or your line breaks when their teeth are ensnared in nylon, they are unlikely to be able to feed.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

slabseeker said:


> what is the best presentation and lures to use with spinning tackle?


I'm sight fishing so I would suggest a Floating shallow running crankbait. The older model rapalas had light wire hooks and would probably result in a better chance of a hook up. 
You can also tie up flies/rope flies on a jig head or add a split shot and throw with a spin outfit. 
I tie my flies from marabou or better craft fur on fine wire streamer hooks but I'd still guess I only hook 10 -20 percent of strikes--- some days less. Occasionally fish are super aggressive and you can have better success. The rope flies will increase your odds of hook-ups but I seem to get far more strikes on the craft fur--- so fish caught probably ends up the same 
They're moody and on occasion it takes a fast moving erratic bait to trigger a strike
I try to get fish to chase and actually tease them in to a more aggressive mood, not always possible but results in a higher percentage of hook-ups--- Imo
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Opiedog (Jan 7, 2009)

garhtr said:


> The Lmr has been fishing well this season and I've mainly fished below Milford to the Armlander area depending on water levels.
> View attachment 365305
> 
> The best fishing for me was in April/May but there's still numbers of good fish especially in that lower section.
> ...


That looks exciting! After looking at your results, I may have to take up fly fishing. I've already got the yak.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

Vin said:


> Even on spinning tackle, I would still suggest using rope flies (you can buy them or look up how to make them online) with some weight so that you can get decent casting distance. Longnose gar anatomy does not lend itself to getting hooked in a traditional fashion. You can get them on your standard variety of baits (swimbaits, jigs, crankbaits, etc) but there is a significant amount of luck involved in getting a hook set
> 
> 
> 
> edit to add: if using rope flies, strongly consider using a heavy wire or flouro leader. If they bite you off or your line breaks when their teeth are ensnared in nylon, they are unlikely to be able to feed.


Thanks for info and tips. Not familiar at all with Gar being from the part of Ohio I'm from. Willing to travel south to find another exciting fishery on them. What's the average length and weight you can expect when connecting?


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

So what do you do with gar after you catch them?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Bohanan66 said:


> So what do you do with gar after you catch them?


 Release them
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Vin (Oct 7, 2014)

Got after them on the LMR around Fairfax today. Used homemade rope flies (4 inches of separated nylon cord wrapped around a hook with electrical tape, attached some zip ties too). Had about 20 strikes, 10 hookups, and landed 4 (if that gives a general idea as to the effectiveness of them) 

Some lessons:
Look for active fish in and around slack water and current breaks where riffles dump into pools. You’ll see them surface frequently when they’re feeding. 

Lesson #2: they definitely don’t need to be feeding to catch them. I had good look just walking banks and looking for groups of them hanging out motionless up shallow (~1 foot of water). Cast past the group and drag your bait past them and they were plenty eager to give it a snap. 

Lesson 3: Rope flies can work _too _well. I can’t imagine trying to get a big gar untangled from one in a kayak. Bring needlenose piers. I would prop their mouth open with a stick while pulling out strands. Luckily gar are super hardy and can handle being out of the water for a bit, even in the heat.


----------



## Zacj (Sep 19, 2019)

I have had alot of luck at the low head dam in Hamilton Ohio for gar they are plenty of them down there i caught this one last year on a rope lure I went last week and caught 5 small ones within an hour


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Vin said:


> Rope flies can work _too _well. I can’t imagine trying to get a big gar untangled from one in a kayak


 Sounds like a fun day !
For me that's the major drawback of rope, even wading-- trying to untangle a lively fish with one hand while holding a rod is a giant pain.
With a fine wire hook I seem to hook up consistently "enough" that I normally leave the rope at home.
What was the average size of your fish ? ?
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

montagc said:


> dry them and use them as tomato stakes


 Thinking about that nearly made me puke. Several years ago I stumbled upon a half dozen gar driven into a sand bar--- bill first  ---what a shame.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

montagc said:


> Lol yeah I don’t hurt them, I think they are cool fish. Just thought it was funny.


 I thought it was funny also and knew you were joking--- but it also brought back an unpleasant memory--- I can smell them everytime I think about it.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Vin (Oct 7, 2014)

garhtr said:


> What was the average size of your fish ? ?


They were all between 20-30 inches. Nothing very big. I did see a couple big girls surface but no luck casting in their direction. Edit: Actually biggest one was 32


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

slabseeker said:


> If not fly fishing, what is the best presentation and lures to use with spinning tackle?


The original floating rapala. If you have one with three treble hooks all the better


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

Anybody ever try eating one? I did seen on Oklahoma DNR video of catch and cook


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

nuttycrappie said:


> Anybody ever try eating one? I did seen on Oklahoma DNR video of catch and cook


I started to try one but gave up in the cleaning proces, they have some thick tuff skin and heavy scales. The meat looks white and flaky and
 I'd certainly try one if someone else would clean it.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah, I tried that years ago too and also gave up! Heard they were good eating! But you need a chain saw to filet them!


----------



## Vin (Oct 7, 2014)

You gotta have a sharp pair of shears, something sturdy to hold them (a nail and a board seems like it would work well) and a pair of pliers to pull the skin off.


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

My biggest from the LMR was a 50"er. Foul hooked in the tail after it hit my 3/4oz. roostertail a couple of times. What a battle with medium light equipment.

I saw may neighbor catch one that measures 54" near the same spot.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

garhtr said:


> The Lmr has been fishing well this season and I've mainly fished below Milford to the Armlander area depending on water levels.
> View attachment 365305
> 
> The best fishing for me was in April/May but there's still numbers of good fish especially in that lower section.
> ...


Not being from the area, is there any county parks with more shore access than others to target gar and have more of a chance of first timer hook up success? If so, park name or names? Have considerable drive is why I ask. Thanks!


----------



## Vin (Oct 7, 2014)

slabseeker said:


> Not being from the area, is there any county parks with more shore access than others to target gar and have more of a chance of first timer hook up success? If so, park name or names? Have considerable drive is why I ask. Thanks!


Armleder Park has tons of shore space and wadeable area with plenty of gar hanging around. The downside is that if you go on a weekend, expect a lot of people swimming along that stretch of “beach” like shoreline


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

slabseeker said:


> Not being from the area, is there any county parks with more shore access than others


 Basically with the bike trail paralleling the river there's shore access everywhere.
Bass Island, Avoca, and Armlander all have plenty of access. If the Ohio is elevated sometimes Armlander will be basically unwadable because of backed up water.
Farther upstream there's plenty of parking and access at Jim Terrell park, Kellys nature preserve and downtown Loveland provides a ton of parking and bike trail access.
All the above can at times provide good gar fishing depending on time of season.
You can find schools anywhere but I "tend" to look for larger fish and generally fish lower and lower as summer progresses.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for the tips, advice, areas and access points for someone new wanting to try something new and different. Much appreciated!!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

If the gar won't bite or your in the mood for something different--- and A Big Challenge--- try some buffalo fishing .





















Small nyphs or sometimes soft-hackle wet flies are good bets. They are spooky, finicky and at times downright uncooperative but they are plentiful and strong fighters 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Vin (Oct 7, 2014)

garhtr said:


> If the gar won't bite or your in the mood for something different--- and A Big Challenge--- try some buffalo fishing . Small nyphs or sometimes soft-hackle wet flies are good bets. They are spooky, finicky and at times downright uncooperative but they are plentiful and strong fighters
> Good luck and good fishing !


Nice fish! I’ve done quite a bit of sucker fishing this summer with nightcrawlers on the bottom in flow. Ive been mostly targeting redhorse but have gotten a few buffalo as well. I can’t imagine the patience and finesse required to go after these on the fly. I don’t think I have it in me.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Vin said:


> I can’t imagine the patience and finesse required to go after these on the fly


On the right day they can be fairly aggressive and I've caught them occasionally on large streamers while chasing hybrids. Most days they are shy, stubborn and elusive.
If you pick an overcast day and spots where there is little current it not as tough as you might think.
I've taken plenty on small wooly buggers and crawfish. Most days small caddis pupae or tiny stone flies will work or try scud or small blood worm larvae imitations.
But -- Some days nothing works for me 
They're strong and plenty of fun when things go right.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

montagc said:


> Is there a particular bait they like


They prefer small aquatic insects, think small and smaller. Caddis larvae or tiny stoneflies, small bloodworms or other small aquatic larvae. They will certainly eat earthworms but I would try a tiny piece of red worm on a small hook 12- 14 and just enough worm to cover it. (maybe the tiniest crawdad you can find or small piece of tail)







Occasionally  I can get fish on the flies above or similar.
Pick your day - overcast-- and they love a rising river but unfortunately you may fight visibility. Cast only to fish that you are certain are feeding and ignore fish holding off the bottom or traveling.
I have specific locations I buffalo fish, spots that are sandy or at least gravel with "slow current" and only scattered big rock, think tips and toes of islands or edges of flats in bends. Small tribs are often some of the easiest places to fish because of they lack current, you'll need to put the fly/ bait in front of your target fish.
I've found those fish holding in fast runs or rocky snag infested bottoms impossible (for me)
Buffalo and other suckers are the greatest challenge in the river --Imo
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

nuttycrappie said:


> Anybody ever try eating one? I did seen on Oklahoma DNR video of catch and cook


I tried some "yarrs ago" cooked by real Cajuns. "Gar Balls" peel the skin , scoop the "back straps" out with sharpened melon scoops. Batter and deep fry.sprinkle with tobassco, Still tasted like muddy hush puppies/dirty shrimp.


----------



## Bandy (Mar 30, 2014)

Bohanan66 said:


> So what do you do with gar after you catch them?


I will keep a few every year for the skillet. Poor mans Alligator IMO. Dont eat the roe as its toxic to mammals. The meat is outstanding.

My best Gar have come from the KY side of Meldah Dam. There are MONSTERS in there.

I prefer cut creekchubs on a treble hook. But I've caught them on multiple kinds of cut stuff. Bury one side in and leave the other two exposed. Heavy duty braid is recommended so you can feel them working the bait. And because there's a good chance Ol'Mr Whiskers may come prowling along....


----------



## Bandy (Mar 30, 2014)

PT-63 said:


> I tried some "yarrs ago" cooked by real Cajuns. "Gar Balls" peel the skin , scoop the "back straps" out with sharpened melon scoops. Batter and deep fry.sprinkle with tobassco, Still tasted like muddy hush puppies/dirty shrimp.


I let any fish I catch soak overnight in a saltwater bath chilled in the fridge. The salt will draw all kinds of crap out of the meat.


----------



## hgbjr (May 15, 2008)

I know this is a little different than fly fishing but if you want large gar, East fork lake is the way apparently. The owner of Holiday Homes on SR28 ( mobile home sales) has pictures of 8 foot plus, 100 lb plus gar he's caught out of east fork. If people saw these, they would never swim in there again and bass fisherman would look for bigger boats LOL.


----------



## Bandy (Mar 30, 2014)

hgbjr said:


> I know this is a little different than fly fishing but if you want large gar, East fork lake is the way apparently. The owner of Holiday Homes on SR28 ( mobile home sales) has pictures of 8 foot plus, 100 lb plus gar he's caught out of east fork. If people saw these, they would never swim in there again and bass fisherman would look for bigger boats LOL.


I call bull malarkey on that one. In my 32yrs of life I have never seen or heard of a Gar in East Fork. And one that size would be a Gator Gar. They are only found down south.


----------



## Crankbait-Crazy (Feb 25, 2020)

TIC said:


> My biggest from the LMR was a 50"er. Foul hooked in the tail after it hit my 3/4oz. roostertail a couple of times. What a battle with medium light equipment.
> 
> I saw may neighbor catch one that measures 54" near the same spot.


At 54 inches that would break the state record of 49 inches. Why didn't he turn that in?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm not certain I could kill such a magnificent fish just to see my name on a piece of paper.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> They prefer small aquatic insects, think small and smaller. Caddis larvae or tiny stoneflies, small bloodworms or other small aquatic larvae. They will certainly eat earthworms but I would try a tiny piece of red worm on a small hook 12- 14 and just enough worm to cover it. (maybe the tiniest crawdad you can find or small piece of tail)
> View attachment 366237
> Occasionally  I can get fish on the flies above or similar.
> Pick your day - overcast-- and they love a rising river but unfortunately you may fight visibility. Cast only to fish that you are certain are feeding and ignore fish holding off the bottom or traveling.
> ...


Ughhhhhh. Nothing worse than a purist trash fisherman


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ughhhhhh. Nothing worse than a purist trash fisherman










I been saving that just for you 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> View attachment 368485
> I been saving that just for you
> Good luck and good fishing !


lol i figured! Tom


----------

